# Freezing ***** whole



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Is there any thing i need to do to a **** before freezing it whole, Besides clean the fur? Like wrap it in anything or put it in a plastic bag?


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Make sure you clean and dry the fur. Place in garbage bag to freeze. I squeze most of the air out and tie shut. When you thaw it out take it out of the bag. If you don't condensation will form in the bag and the fur will be wet.

Joe


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Also how long can they be froze for before taking them in the fur buyer.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

They will be fine in the freezer all season long.


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

Make sure they are cooled down thoroughly before you bag them. Otherwise the bag can trap the warmth in and you can actually get some damage from it.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Groenwold Fur CO (brochure I received in the mail) says never freeze or thaw in a plastic bag. I always did and never had a problem with the fur buyer. This year I won't freeze in a bag.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

I have been just freezing mine without any bagging ect...Just toss them in. I freeze the ones i dont have time for and put up the rest on strechers. I have never had a problem just freezing the ***** without anything covering them. Other than the wife, when she open the freezer and see ROCKY Raccoon smiling at her!!


----------

